# 2dr r34



## PetrolEdd (May 6, 2021)

Hope this is allowed, just joined so firstly hi everyone. Would anyone be interested in doing a trade for a 1959 Ford 100e restomod project, a xjr1200 cafe racer and a bit of cash for a r34 2door any spec, any condition? The car and bike are worth about 9k together. 
Cheers ed


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

welcome to the forum. By ‘a bit of cash’ you mean about 50k?


----------



## PetrolEdd (May 6, 2021)

Do u mean yen? Been seeing some really nice gtt's for between 25k to 35k. So I thought there may be a rough low spec maybe rb20 one sitting somewhere


----------

